# First Blackbeard Test Shot Atlantis



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

http://www.atlantis-models.com/html/blackbeard.html


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Sweet!!! Any close-ups of the nameplate and his flag?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! That looks just like my aurora. SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive looking kit. I'm not a big pirates fan, but I may consider getting this. 

Sean


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Lookin' good, really glad Atlantis has chosen to do this kit


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so going to make Captain Morgan out of that kit:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Just Plain Al said:


> Sweet!!! Any close-ups of the nameplate and his flag?


There is no flag the name plate has a little version of the Skeleton from Blackbeard's flag. Before they updated their web site with the new photos they had a photo of the name plate. It just says Blackbeard in raised letters and has the skeleton off to the left (IIRC)


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool. I am very interested in getting this.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great1 I've been awaiting this a long time. looks well worth the wait! Indeed, the original just had a decal to go on the treasure chest, I like the new nameplate!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in! Great looking re-pop.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> I am so going to make Captain Morgan out of that kit:thumbsup:


I`m going to make Blackbeard out of mine!!  :tongue:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

MEGA1 said:


> http://www.atlantis-models.com/html/blackbeard.html


I heard we`re waiting for March for this one.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> There is no flag the name plate has a little version of the Skeleton from Blackbeard's flag. Before they updated their web site with the new photos they had a photo of the name plate. It just says Blackbeard in raised letters and has the skeleton off to the left (IIRC)


 
Ah, gotcha. From the write-up in the link it sounded as if the flag was also engraved on the nameplate.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'm all over this one! Figure model repop of the year for sure!


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Zorro was great but now this 1 is even better. Thank you.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

A late March release is a reality for Blackbeard.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Looks like an awesome kit! I think the wheel needs a filler piece, though.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Been wanting one of these since I lost my original in a move *mumble* years ago. Definitely a must have.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

YYYYYYEEEEEEESSSSS! A must-have kit!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

kit-junkie said:


> Looks like an awesome kit! I think the wheel needs a filler piece, though.


 That is what putty and strip styrene is for we are sticking to an exact replica of the original. Except for the addition of the nameplate the decal will be dropped and not included in the kit.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Never had, or even saw the original. That really is the most dynamic pose I think I've ever seen done in styrene. Gotta add this one to "the list"...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Blackbeard is looking great.I still say the last poll in which it was indicated that The Crusader got more votes than The Apache on Horse was a bt suspicious.Let's hope the Apache will be released soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Can't wait. Looks great!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

xsavoie said:


> Let's hope the Apache will be released soon.:thumbsup:


Amen to that! Of course if you've got $400, there's always eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290637871569?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Great News!!! I had this kit in 1966, with Captain Kid. I can't wait for the Gladiators and the Bighorned Sheep.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Amen! Can't wait for Captain Kidd and the gladiators for sure! (Not really into the animal series - but each to his own).


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MEGA1 said:


> we are sticking to an exact replica of the original. Except for the addition of the nameplate


Is this funny to anyone beside me? :tongue:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I can see it now, falling off the shelf and that gun belt breaking. I love these reissues, at the price they are now, they won't suffer the fate of their ansestors. You know, firecrackers, BB guns, glue fires. Things most of us did not do to our kits.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

It looks great. I have one pre-ordered. :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

kit-junkie said:


> Is this funny to anyone beside me? :tongue:


no not at all. a lot of the old Aurora figures lacked a name plate or had crappy ones. You can buy resin plates for a good many of their kits for that very reason.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Funny How? Am I funny to you kit junkie? LOL


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

this kit has been on my wish list for many years,the pose ob Blackbeard and his detail is brilliant!.. i cant wait to build it.. what scale is it?.. i seen in a post its 1/12th.. so will be same size as the aurora witch do you think??


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Please let it be the same scale as the original. I hate upscaling, thats why i passed on the bear and cubs (and I really wanted one).


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

blackbeard is 1/10.5 scale.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Special Teams said:


> Amen to that! Of course if you've got $400, there's always eBay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290637871569?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


WOW - My Apache is still in the box. :dude:


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

kit-junkie said:


> Is this funny to anyone beside me? :tongue:


It's just another one of those sayings like - a little bit pregnant - better than perfect, etc.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

MEGA1 said:


> Funny How? Am I funny to you kit junkie? LOL


You said you were making an "*exact replica*" but had added the name plate. That's funny, to me. :wave: 

Some of us understood what I was getting at.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

... and you missed the Goodfellas reference, Kit.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I understood the reference. I'm just take funny very seriously.


----------

